# Firefox anyone?



## GuardianRanger (Nov 17, 2004)

I've been an Opera user for years, and I've just switched over to Firefox. So far, I like it a lot, though there are some issues I got used to with Opera. Anyone else use Firefox? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 17, 2004)

What is Opera and Firefox?


----------



## GuardianRanger (Nov 17, 2004)

Opera and Firefox are both web browsers. Firefox comes from Mozilla, and I believe originally had its roots in Netscape. It is also free. Opera is a browser that is free as well, though I believe that there is a version that costs. I'm not going to start an OS or browser war, but _personally_ I moved to Opera to try something different from IE. IN MY OPINION, there is a lot more functionality and less vulnerability in both Firefox and Opera then IE. But, that is just my OPINION.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm a Firefox user and would definitely recommend it for its stability and utility.


----------



## Talierin (Nov 18, 2004)

I use Firefox for my secondary browser, Safari being my main one (apple's browser) IE has been banished to the depths of my applications folder where I only use it for the stupid websites that have catered to IE only. But I do like Firefox a lot, it's nice... but I've gotten used to Safari's brushed metal look, and the fact that I don't feel like moving a bazillion bookmarks to Firefox


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 18, 2004)

Talierin said:


> and the fact that I don't feel like moving a bazillion bookmarks to Firefox



They automatically move from IE to Firefox, though that may not be the case with Safari.


----------



## Talierin (Nov 18, 2004)

It's not, I tried. They did move from IE to safari when I switched back when safari first came out though, like rats jumping a sinking ship 

But that's ok, I still like Safari a little better


----------



## GuardianRanger (Nov 18, 2004)

They moved from Opera as well. And I must say, I'm using version 1.0. I have no experience with Firefox pre-1.0.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 18, 2004)

I've used Firefox for about 6 months now....and I love it. The tabbed browsing is what got me hooked...'cause normally I'd have 10 or 20 instances of IE open. IE has been proven insecure time and time again (hundreds of security problems...maybe even in the thousands, but I don't know for sure.) and although Firefox has had two or three bugs they've been fixed in no more than 24 hours.

Oh, and Thunderbird, the e-mail client is pretty good....I wish that I could search e-mails though.

(BTW, first Mozilla formed. Then Netscape came out of it. Then AOL bought Netscrape, then Mozilla moved out of Netscape, and formed their own products (Firefox, Thunderbird, and their all-around, Mozilla).)


----------



## Talierin (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah, safari has tabbed browsing too, it's awesome, plus the popup blocker - I haven't had a single popup window since I first started using safari a year and a half ago. I've had a couple on Firefox, but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Nov 19, 2004)

I've been using Firefox for about 6 months, it it rocks.  Tabbed browsing is probably the main reason I switched, as well as the security and speed...


----------



## Beleg (Nov 19, 2004)

IE is fine by me. Opera has a distinctly splodgy interface and Firefox seems just too alien.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 19, 2004)

Beleg said:


> and Firefox seems just too alien.



Why? It's got the same basic look as IE, but with several goodies added (tabbed browsing, no pop-ups, the bookmarks toolbar for quick access to favourite sites...), and it's faster and more secure. I'm sure you'd get used to it fast if you gave it a few days, and you'd be happy with the results.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 21, 2004)

Heck man! I just dug right in to Firefox. A few days? I got used to in a few minutes. I never did think IE was excellent, I always imagined how a browser might be better. 

I've been happy with Firefox since I downloaded it a few weeks back. The only thing I am sorry about is that I don't have the bollocks to uninstall IE... gave some warning went I went to do so... and being a computer-idjit I backed down. I may work up the nerve yet... it''d be real symbolic of the end of the days when my computer controlled _me_.


----------



## David Pence (Dec 21, 2004)

It is possible to uninstall _most_ of Internet Explorer, but a good second (and probably best) option is to just clear out the 'cache (check the _delete all offline content_),' 'cookies,' and history, then just let IE sit there, alone and forlorn.

If you're running Windows XP, you can go into the 'Control Panel,' click the 'Taskbar and Start Menu Properties' icon, then click the 'Start Menu' tab, then click the 'Customize' button. You should then see on the bottom a 'Show on Start Menu' area. Use the drop-down menu and choose 'Firefox' for the 'Internet' option, unless it's already selected. If you've also installed Thunderbird, choose that for the 'E-mail' option.

If your not familiar with Thunderbird, that's Mozilla's challenge to Outlook Express. I'd download that as well.

Hope that all makes sense.


----------



## Jerle (Dec 21, 2004)

The only complaint that I've had with FF 1.0 is no more GetRight plugin.  

Thunderbird seems nice and it will import your stuff from OE easily.


----------

